# Kubota MX100 weak a/c blower



## will (Jul 30, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else with an mx series Kubota has complaints about the blower being weak. Mine blows cold but will not move enough air to keep you comfortable.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you cleaned the fresh air filter?


----------



## will (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## will (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm basically wanting to know if this is a standard problem with these tractors or is it just mine? All filters and maintenance has been done.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not familiar with Botas, but if it's old enough the fan motor itself may be getting ready to take a dump. Just replaced one in a grain truck today, new motor moves twice as much air as the old one ever did, also pulls less than half the juice to run it.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

My M120 has never blown very much. Cold but not much air movement.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I remember someone with the same Kubota air complaint....I think it was this summer. So it could be a engineering problem.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Obviously a mouse nest or debris that got by filters could be plugging up the A/C evaporator or heater core. If the air flow gets weaker as it goes, and only on A/C then it could be the evaporator is icing up. Low refrigerant or low fan speed can cause this to happen.


----------



## Fawazhay (Jul 10, 2015)

My M125X blows just fine. We can stay cool on a 105 degree day


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Fawazhay said:


> My M125X blows just fine. We can stay cool on a 105 degree day


 May want to see if the 120 uses the same fan and motor as a 125 then.

Changed the motor in our Massey 4880 a few years back, new will fit motor moved more air on medium than the old did on high.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm assuming they use a squirrel cage fan? We have had issues with the fan motor shaft spinning inside the cages, or the cages basically coming apart. Something to check.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

will said:


> Just wondering if anyone else with an mx series Kubota has complaints about the blower being weak. Mine blows cold but will not move enough air to keep you comfortable.


i have the 135GX so maybe they have changed things but mine seems adequate cooling in temps to low 90's but at that point it was about the limit to keep it cool.Not often I used it any hotter then that.A lot of glass in the GX so late afternoon the sun makes it harder to cool.


----------

